# Is there a 3rd version of LR called Lightroom Web? How is it related to Lightroom (formerly CC) and LR Classic?



## fbx33 (Apr 19, 2020)

Long time LR Classic user installed Lightroom (formerly CC) last night and "recovered" 25,000 pictures from a previous install of Lightroom (formerly CC). Suddenly the editor. I do a few edits on a pic just to try it out. I quit and run Lightroom (formerly CC) from desktop. The "recovered" pictures are no longer present and the interface is different.

Is there a 3rd version of online Lightroom in addition to LR Classic and Lightroom (formerly CC)?  Something called LIGHTROOM WEB?

Seems to be available and launch able and useable but is not the same as Lightroom (formerly CC) which, when run from laptop gives different interface with different photos in it. 



(Unfortunately I did not tack screenshot and I don't know how to get back to this "odd" 3rd version.)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes, there is an online version too. Go to Online photo editor | Photoshop Lightroom.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Apr 19, 2020)

The simplest way to think about this is that there are just two versions of Lightroom:

*Lightroom Classic:* Based on local storage, the original code base going back to 2007.

*Lightroom:* Based on cloud storage only. The Lightroom desktop applications on macOS and Windows, the Lightroom app on iOS and Android, and Lightroom in a web browser (lightroom.adobe.com) are all simply client applications to this same pool of photos in Lightroom Photos cloud storage. Although Adobe tries to keep all of those clients at feature parity, they’re not completely identical, usually because of the limitations of each platform. As long as you are signed in with the same Adobe ID in any of those clients, you should see the same photos in any of them.


----------



## fbx33 (Apr 25, 2020)

Conrad Chavez said:


> As long as you are signed in with the same Adobe ID in any of those clients, you should see the same photos in any of them.



Alas, 'tis not so for me. My Classic and lightroom.adobe.com show the same 27,957 photos, but Lightroom (online vers) does not.  Some way I can fix this easily?  Do I have to "migrate" my Classic catalog, or "sync" my Classic catalog?

One further question: does Lightroom (online) have the masking function that's in Classic? Need this to bring out dog's eyes in photos (and other things).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 25, 2020)

Let's use the correct names for the sake of clarity. There is Lightroom Classic (9.2.1), Lightroom Desktop (3.2.1) and Lightroom web. Lightroom Desktop and Lightroom web should show the same images, because they share the same online storage. Lightroom Classic stores images locally. It _can_ show the same images if you synced all its images to the cloud, but it can also have non-synced images next to those. And if you did not enable sync, then there is no connection at all.

So what are you saying? That Lightroom Desktop and Lightroom web do not show the same images?


----------



## fbx33 (Apr 25, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Let's use the correct names for the sake of clarity. There is Lightroom Classic (9.2.1), Lightroom Desktop (3.2.1) and Lightroom web. Lightroom Desktop and Lightroom web should show the same images, because they share the same online storage. Lightroom Classic stores images locally. It _can_ show the same images if you synced all its images to the cloud, but it can also have non-synced images next to those. And if you did not enable sync, then there is no connection at all.
> 
> So what are you saying? That Lightroom Desktop and Lightroom web do not show the same images?



Yep, that's what I'm saying. 

And sorry about the incorrect names. Let's call that Adobe's fault for having an astonishingly inept product naming crew.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 25, 2020)

So what's the difference? Just a few images, or a significant number? If it is completely different, then the most logical explanation is that you are not logged in with the same AdobeID in both versions.


----------



## fbx33 (Apr 25, 2020)

Johan—

Appreciate your help. The difference is 27,500 photos more or less, as previously stated. I may have 2 different Adobe accounts, but that will be news to me.  Will check it out.  I think it’s more likely that I have sync turned off (?) in Classic. 

May just kill Lightroom “Desktop” (better known as “Cloudy” yes?) and stick with Classic. Might be easier. 

Cheers—


----------



## fbx33 (Apr 26, 2020)

Johan--
Later that night I turned on SYNC in Cloudy and suddenly all 27 thousand plus pix appeared, so that's a step. Next I noticed that under SYNC STATUS some pictures said only a Smart Preview was available, while others said Local: Original-HEIC and Cloud: Original-HEIC.  I'm wondering if it is moving all pictures to the Cloud (so that I might eventually take them off local HD and use only Lightroom Desktop (Cloudy)?

I think for my purposes I would prefer to have all picture ORIGINALS both  LOCAL and CLOUD unless by LOCAL it means on my local hard drive? And if that last is the case, why do some photos say that LOCAL is "Smart Preview" instead of "Original".

Try to lose the confusion and appreciate your help.

fbx


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 26, 2020)

Lightroom Classic syncs smart previews only, so those smart previews must be images that were synced up from Lightroom Classic. If you want to have all originals in the cloud, then you must 'migrate' the Lightroom Classic catalog. After that s done, it's recommended to stop using Lightroom Classic at all.


----------



## fbx33 (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks.


----------

